# Wood Floor for Inflatable Boat



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm in the midst of making this foldable floor. Have hinges and marine carpet to add. This boat takes a trolling motor. Everything fits in the trunk of my Camry.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

3rd coat of spar urethane. Hinges here. Should be ready for carpet tomorrow.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Floor is in. Hinges on. It's in the trunk with the boat and motor. Next will be a more comfortable seat!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Oh and there's my grass. Missing chunks from poa trivialis.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Kitchen sink drain extension with fernco to extend the trolling motor handle.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice! Are you planning a transatlantic journey?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> Nice! Are you planning a transatlantic journey?


Ha! Battery would be dead and you could still probably see me from shore :lol:

The hinges for the floor worked ok. When you sit on one end the floor does bend up at the hinge. What am I missing here? Are there locking hinges or something. This folds fully one way and partly the other.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Are you planning a transatlantic journey?
> ...


Gotta imagine you might be able to find some hinges that won't go past flat.

Cool project!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


Thanks! If you or anyone else finds them post a link. I'd appreciate it!!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Although now when I think about when I stand at the seam where the hinges are they're solid. Sit back in my seat at the back near the motor it flexes up. Should they go underside maybe??


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Finally got the new seat stuff in. Pedestal with swivel base and quick attach seat. Just have to figure out the configuration so the trolling motor handle can move freely.





Also, where the floor was flexing with the hinges I ended up drilling holes to put a tie plate on the underside. Easily attach once at lake along with seat using wing nuts and locking washer.



The holes circled with a sharpie is where the tie plate will be on the other side. Hard to see with the carpet.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@pennstater2005 this made me think of you. :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Ware

If I could attach a motor I would do it!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Did you screw the hinges into the plywood? They will pull out before you know it. Thru bolt them to keep it solid.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> Did you screw the hinges into the plywood? They will pull out before you know it. Thru bolt them to keep it solid.


I did. I'll keep my eye out for that. I just need to be able to close it completely flat to store in the trunk. That should work with maybe 1" bolts?


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> The hinges for the floor worked ok. When you sit on one end the floor does bend up at the hinge. What am I missing here? Are there locking hinges or something. This folds fully one way and partly the other.


Flipping the board over so the hinges are on the bottom side should solve that.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

LeeB said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > The hinges for the floor worked ok. When you sit on one end the floor does bend up at the hinge. What am I missing here? Are there locking hinges or something. This folds fully one way and partly the other.
> ...


That I tried. It flexed downward instead. The tie plate on the bottom works well. Just a bit of a pain to attach at the lake but doable.

Tomorrow I'll have pictures with everything attached and on the water. Gonna take it fishing with the family.


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

I wonder if you could of used a sliding latch if that would hold it enough…


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

AllisonN said:


> I wonder if you could of used a sliding latch if that would hold it enough…


That might've worked. The hinges coupled with the tie plate work well. Still folds and the plate goes on quickly without the need for tools.


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

pennstater2005 said:


> AllisonN said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if you could of used a sliding latch if that would hold it enough…
> ...


That's good that it does. Just didn't know how hard it was to deal with the plate and if you had to use tools.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

My son driving the boat. He loved it...obviously!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@pennstater2005 I'll be honest - this project is looking more and more like a gateway drug.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> @pennstater2005 I'll be honest - this project is looking more and more like a gateway drug.


Pretty much what my wife said :lol:


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

T-nuts for "thru" bolts would be a good balance between screws that could pull thru or bolts that have protruding nuts.

I admire the effort you have gone to get out on the water. I have a small boat and 6hp motor, that haven't been in the water in years, i just don't make the time.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

BobLovesGrass said:


> T-nuts for "thru" bolts would be a good balance between screws that could pull thru or bolts that have protruding nuts.
> 
> I admire the effort you have gone to get out on the water. I have a small boat and 6hp motor, that haven't been in the water in years, i just don't make the time.


Thank you. It's been a lot of work but worth it. So far no one is stepping on the wing nuts or hinges as I have a spare piece of marine carpet I just lay over.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm going to add 3/4" plywood and length/adjust all to the motor mount. More stability especially when at highest speed. Pictures to come of that.


----------

